# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Downlodimi me torrenta!

## DjiLiroz

Une downlodoj lojera,filma,muzik dhe shume sende tjera me torrenta.Por kohet e funit lojerat te cialt i downlodoj dhe eshte dashur ti hapesh me DAEMON TOOLS nuk funksionojne.Kur dowlodohet loja ajo downlodohet e bere ne ZIP  dhe brenda ka shume SETUP-a nganjeher e rregulloj ate problem kur e ka edhe fajlin README ne te cilin te tregon qduhet bere mirepo nganjkhere kete fajl nuk e paraqesin...Pyetja ime eshte ne cilen faqe downlodoni ju lojera te cilat nuk ju qesin kesi lloj problemesh dhe me cilin program?

----------


## Daniel Maker

po me torrent je ma i sigurt per sa di un se aty mun te shikosh ca file ke ke zip edhe perpara se ti bosh download,kshu qe mos shkarko ato me shum pjesa se jan te korruptum..me daemos vetem kariko iso dhe lojrat duhet te hapin po kushedi te mungon nai crak dhe prandaj ste hapen mir..

un per download perdor google per muziken me intitle:index ose ftp indexer
per filmat dhe programet emule adunanza me fastweb ktu ne itali,jo si emule normal dhe nje film e kam per 20 minuta max..
per nai gjo qe sgjej dot ne keto menyra hy ke arkiviat e nai ni sit dhe ja bej download..
ose shkoni me nai sit rus se atje cdo gje eshte legal

----------


## DjiLiroz

flm daniel

----------

